# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  600 bulks in my hands now,looking for a reliable FDM 3D printers, any recommanded?

## syt1annn

Good day, I’m an ordinary junior from Nigeria. Due to the needs of university courses, I plan to purchase an FDM3D printer recently, but my budget is not very sufficient, only $ 600. Friends around me recommend me to buy FlashForge Dreamer XY, until A few days ago I learned from the news of a blockbuster. Creality is about to launch an FDM3D printer in February. It's said that it is an ivory white printer with a closed structure. Now,could anyone tell me which one should I choose?Or does anyone have a better recommanded?

----------


## curious aardvark

flashforge over creality any day.

----------


## xayoz

are you specifically looking for an enclosed printer?  I have 2 printers, neither one came enclosed.  Unlike AArdvark, I like my Creality Ender 3 Pro.  Yes there is a lot of maintenance and fiddling, but I like learning this stuff.  My second printer is an Artillery Sidewinder X1.  That one has had very little maintenance (I've replaced 1 clogged nozzle and 1 clogged tube) and has given me good results.  Have not tried flashforge personally, but if you want enclosed, it is likely to have less maintenance than the creality printer, if you don't need it enclosed, or can make your own enclosure, take a look at Artillery Sidewinder X1 and see what you think.

----------


## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD

> are you specifically looking for an enclosed printer?  I have 2 printers, neither one came enclosed.  Unlike AArdvark, I like my Creality Ender 3 Pro.  Yes there is a lot of maintenance and fiddling, but I like learning this stuff.  My second printer is an Artillery Sidewinder X1.  That one has had very little maintenance (I've replaced 1 clogged nozzle and 1 clogged tube) and has given me good results.  Have not tried flashforge personally, but if you want enclosed, it is likely to have less maintenance than the creality printer, if you don't need it enclosed, or can make your own enclosure, take a look at Artillery Sidewinder X1 and see what you think.



I am a about to purchase a 3d printer. I have settled in on the Artillery Sidewinder.

----------


## syt1annn

LOL. You must be a fan of Flashforge,which Flashforge models do you recommanded?

----------


## syt1annn

LOL,Thanks for your reply and sincere suggestions?I did not require a printer with a closed structure, but I strongly need a printer with resume printing function and filament runout sensor, because I am a novice, these two functions can greatly reduce the difficulty of getting started?

Does creality ender-3 have so many flaws? I have classmates that use the printers and told me that their experience is pretty nice.

----------


## xayoz

both the ender 3 and the sidewinder x1 have resume printing, the sidewinder has filament runout, the ender it can be added with some effort. yes, you will have issues with the ender, but that's a great way, IMO, to learn about printers and printing.  the sidewinder x1 will have you printing almost right away with very little maintenance

----------


## curious aardvark

I wouldn't personally bother with a filament run out sensor. 
In over 6 years with 5 printers I have never run out of filament. 

The slicer tells you how much filament you will use, just make sure you have enough - job done. 

And yes the ender 3 is that bad.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

Thought I would add my opinion, It is true in the 3 years that I have had my 3D Printers I have also never run out of filament.

However have had the filament break during the printing of a model for what ever reason the filament broke. Initially this was the reason adding this simple run-out switch to determine if the filament had run-out or broke was added to my 3D Printers...

Though if you have a few rolls of almost empty filament you could print multicolored models to use up these filament rolls effectively.

----------


## ebir909

> I am a about to purchase a 3d printer. I have settled in on the Artillery Sidewinder.


Did you found any good model, I am also willing to buy.

----------


## curious aardvark

well if I was going for a big cheap i3 - the adimlab gantry pro 3d.
https://www.amazon.com/ADIMLab-Assem...s%2C311&sr=8-5

It's the only one I know of that has all the critical prusa I3 design components.
1) direct drive extruder
2) bed side support rails
3) dual z-axis motors

Personally those are the main points I loook for in an i3.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

> It's the only one I know of that has all the critical prusa I3 design components.
> 1) direct drive extruder
> 2) bed side support rails
> 3) dual z-axis motors
> 
> Personally those are the main points I loook for in an i3.


ADIMLab Updated Gantry Pro 3D Printer

As I look around an see that most of the 3D Printers with a large print area are all going to a single Y-Axis monorail support.
Y-Axis monorail support have a lot to be desired causing more problems than are worth, will be agreeing with curious aardvark choice.

----------


## Denial11

Are you want to invest in the crypto market but don't know how to start the process of investment in the crypto market, you have a lot of confusion to make your decision that where to start and how. Let,s know the easiest way to buy cryptocurrency. In the crypto market, there are many choices that help you to invest but it is difficult to choose any one option among them, Except all of them you need to verify that option s just like purchase any assets.Sources>>https://www.cryptoknowmics.com/news/...cryptocurrency

----------


## ebir909

> well if I was going for a big cheap i3 - the adimlab gantry pro 3d.
> https://www.amazon.com/ADIMLab-Assem...s%2C311&sr=8-5
> 
> It's the only one I know of that has all the critical prusa I3 design components.
> 1) direct drive extruder
> 2) bed side support rails
> 3) dual z-axis motors
> 
> Personally those are the main points I loook for in an i3.


Oh I see. I will buy it ASAP.

----------


## 3BAprinting

YES! 10000%. I rarely have issues with my flashforge printers, but my ender broke daily until I gave up and modded everything on it.

----------


## 3BAprinting

Flashforge creator pro 2 is really nice. The creator pro 1 I did not really like, because the big print head caused ringing if I printed too fast.

----------

